# Problem solved: air not kicking in



## checkin (Jun 23, 2016)

New capacitor did not  help as I thought it would, fashioned a long stiff wood stick out of a shim, & pressed in on the contactor, started fan & compressor,
when I let go of the spring, it stopped, it was not locking in, going to order new relay.


----------



## kok328 (Jun 25, 2016)

Your problem will be solved only if you had 24v at the relay coil otherwise you have a control circuit  problem.


----------



## checkin (Jul 14, 2016)

Had to call the installer, as everything was pointing towards the wiring, on his third attempt to wire it right, he had left the jumper in the twinner. I tried to repair it myself, as I did not want him back in my house, even though he has been in business in this town at least 10 years, he had that look of someone on parole from prison, & had caught him in a couple lies. He tried to bully me into paying him $100, even though it was under warranty & his screwup. I see on the BBB page there were similar complaints on him, this would be one for the "caught on camera", as I think he creates callbacks, to overcharge. Now I have to check the furnace, & make sure he didnt mess with that wiring. Dont think Amana would take a shine to him being their dealer, am out just the $37 in parts, but at least have the knowledge to troubleshoot the whole system after investing a couple weeks into it. This is what gives a bad name to the pros.


----------

